# Whoop Fitness Band



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Now days, there are many options for wearable fitness trackers (Fit Bit, Apple Watch, Garmin, etc.) but I'm curious if anyone else is using the Whoop Band.

I've been using it to track my activities in the gym, but I was really interested in having something now that we are turning the corner into lawn season and the inherent manual labor that come with it! I got mine about two weeks ago, and so far I'm loving it.

If anyone else is using the Whoop Band, or is interested, I think it would be a great idea to create a TLF group on the app that we can all participate in sharing our activity as we tend to our outdoor projects.

For those interested, here is a great review that explains more about the band and the app:
https://www.pcmag.com/reviews/whoop-strap-30

It gives a very in-depth look into your daily fitness strain, sleep quality, and recovery. Based on the data it collects, it coaches you on the appropriate amount of strain (activity) based on your bodies rest and recovery as well as advises the appropriate amount of sleep.

I tracked my time last Saturday while working around the yard and at my Ball Field project, and I was amazed how much activity was quantified from laps with a mower, aerator, spreader, etc. It can track your GPS movement, and give you a report on the activity. The images below are from my day doing manual labor at the field, and significantly surpassed my normal gym work out. You'll notice my "Recovery" for this day was only at 41%. I had a strenuous week of gym time and the night prior I happened to empty a few 12 oz cans.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

It might be amazing, but $30/month seems a bit excessive.


----------

